# My S&W 686 w/6in Barrel



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi All:
As I promised here is the range report for my new toys..i will start with the revolver: S&W model 686-1 w/6in Barrel. (357 Mag). However, the rounds used at the range were 38 Special (reloads - the cheaper stuff)..This gun is heavy and there is barely any recoil with the 38 Special. The long barrel (6 in) provides a very good sight radius..This sweet gun can shoot any thing you point at..I can't wait to take it to an outdoor range and shoot stuff like I see on the Utube (plastic bottles or milk plastic containers filled with water)...Any how, here are the targets at 5, 10, 15 and 20 yards..Each target got 6 rounds (that's the capacity of the cylinder). All shots were in Single Action.

*OBSERVATIONS:*
1. The Gun is very accurate and easy to shoot
2. The front sight has the red paint and it helps alot.
3. The grouping at 15 yards was about 2 in and at 20 yards was about 3 in (but it is me and not the gun..I could barely see the middle of the target at that distance and I think I need an upgrade to my eye glasses..
4. The recoil with the 38 Special was nothing - minimal, and the sound was kind of suppressed (as compared to when I shoot my 9mm semi-auto - this is with a hearing protection rated at 25 Dba). I have to compare this to when I shoot 357 Mag which I will do next week.


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

Jimmy- sweet lll shooter. 

I held one in SS, with the rubber-grip SB conv. from the factory and did not like it. I much prefer the stocks and grip you have. 

Really nice piece, take care of her and enjoy. 

-k.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks Clanger..


----------



## Almightyzappa (Sep 19, 2008)

Nice shooting! I'm thinking of getting a revolver soon myself. That one looks very nice!


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Hey Almightyzappa: you will not regret it..So accurate and easy to shoot, almost effortlessly.


----------



## exercisemyright (Dec 19, 2008)

That's real beauty!:mrgreen: I might just convert to a revolver man myself! I'm looking into Ruger though...


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

yepp the ruger GP100 is a fine gun..check it out.


----------

